

Ask HN: How many domain names do you own? - mcgyver

With about 7 domains to my name I find it hard to justify buying too many domains without following through by building something under them. How many domains names do HN frequenters have stashed away?
======
nfriedly
7 that I'm using 5-10 that I'm looking to get rid of, and around 10-15 that
I'm hanging onto for other people.

The ones that don't want: [http://misticflame.com/blog/2010/03/11/domain-
names-for-sale...](http://misticflame.com/blog/2010/03/11/domain-names-for-
sale/)

------
hga
Two for myself (one it in the "will I follow through?" stage), several for a
business that my father is trying to put together (nature (as in geology) is
currently being uncooperative).

------
Concours
<http://mcsquare.me> is one of probably more than 20 Domains I own.

------
eam
Three at the moment, though it changes. I always have a personal one and then
a few others for my pet projects.

------
tumblen
Wow. Never actually counted before. 34. Somehow, I think most are in use
somehow or another.

------
bjplink
I'm just under 50 at the moment. Off the top of my head, I think five of those
50 are idle.

------
rcfox
I've just got <http://rcfox.ca>

------
consultutah
40 - let me know if you want one, I'll make you a killer deal. ;-)

------
proexploit
100+ but I only actively utilize 10-15.

------
pw
Around 20.

------
AdamGibbins
Around 10

------
known
3

